# Look 695 - Sizing Advice



## courmayeur

Hi there, 

I am considering a Look 695 and want some advice re a small or medium frame size. 


I plan to use it for racing, so I would like a reasonably aggressive set up. 

My key measures: 
Height 177
Inseam 84

I currently ride a Colnago in a 52S with a 130cm -12 degree stem. I just love this bike, I can ride it all day, but perhaps should have bought in the 50s/54 traditional. My set up has ~9cm of drop.

So, small or medium?

cheers,

C


----------



## OrenPerets

i am 178 and 83 inseam. riding a Large Look595 (similar geometry).
i can fit as well on a medium (saddle drop is limited on the Large one, so assuming you are flexible and run a large drop a medium fits better).

your 52S is a large in look. so... if you should debate between sizes, its between large and medium. small seems a bit too aggressive...

my .02$
Oren


----------



## spdntrxi

I'm 173 and 80 and ride a 695 with a 120 stem on a small. Small would be more aggressive of the two for sure. Got any local dealers ?
I don't think mine look all that aggressive. My stem is not exactly pointing down or anything… but the drop is not significant anyways.


----------



## Keith A

I have a Colnago C-50 in a 52s and my saddle height is 173. I also have a medium Look 585 and would say that my Colnago and Look 585 fit pretty close in size...and both of them fit me nicely.

Here's a picture for my C-50 for a visual reference.


----------



## OrenPerets

beautiful colnago


----------



## Keith A

OrenPerets said:


> beautiful colnago


Thanks!


----------



## courmayeur

Thanks Oren. That's good information. 

Any chance you could send me a pic so I can get a sense of your set up on the large frame size? 

Here is a slightly old pic of my bike - I've dropped the front end to the minimum height and now run a 130mm -12 degree stem.


----------



## courmayeur

Hi Keith,

Thanks for the pic. Could you send one of your 585? I know its going to look quite different to the 695 but I'd like see it anyway, if you have one handy. 


Thanks,


C


----------



## courmayeur

Hi,

Nice bike. Thanks for the post

Any chance you could please measure your current seat height, measured from the cleat surface to the crest of the seat, with the pedal at the bottom of its arc in line with the seat post. Hope that's understandable. My way of reference, I run 920mm on my current bike. 

If it's too much trouble, don't worry. 

thanks, 

C


----------



## Keith A

courmayeur said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Thanks for the pic. Could you send one of your 585? I know its going to look quite different to the 695 but I'd like see it anyway, if you have one handy.


I'd be happy to...just need to snap one for you.


----------



## spdntrxi

courmayeur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice bike. Thanks for the post
> 
> Any chance you could please measure your current seat height, measured from the cleat surface to the crest of the seat, with the pedal at the bottom of its arc in line with the seat post. Hope that's understandable. My way of reference, I run 920mm on my current bike.
> 
> If it's too much trouble, don't worry.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> C



Since I have a 695 (small) my current measurement is 86.5cm


----------



## courmayeur

thanks my friend... it's useful point of reference.


----------



## courmayeur

Hi,

Here's some data points. Re effective TTs (Heat tubes) in cms

C59
52s: 55 (16.3)
50s: 54 (14.5)
48s: 53 (12.7)

Look 695 
large: 56 (17)
med: 54.5 (16.3)
sm: 53 (14.1)

From the above, the 52s and medium look the closest match.

All things being equal, running a 695 medium with a 120 stem -6 (biggest look C stem?) with a more neutral seat position (run my saddle at 427mm - set forward) would be comparable than my 52s with a 130 stem -12 (need to check my trig). 

However (unless other measures are a better comparison) if the medium is comparable to the 52s then there's no point in buying it. 

I've just managed to confuse myself!

Perhaps the small, seat back 1cm with a 140 -12 stem will give me the geometry I am looking for. 

Does anyone know the feel of a 695 with a longer stem? The c59 feels so much better with a 130 stem (used to run 110). 

:-}

C


----------



## spdntrxi

courmayeur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked geometries. Re effective TTs
> 
> C59 52s: 55cm
> C50 50s: 54cm
> 
> Look 695 large: 56cm
> Look 695 med:
> Look 695 medium: The look 695 medium has an effective TT of 54.5cm (and the large 56cm) so it seems the medium might be closer to the 52s.
> 
> The 50s


I think the small if effective TT of ~53cm.. remember the stack height is more of the medium then small too.. for that aggressive look. I would not even be looking at large personally. I think it's between med/small. I always felt like I was in between small and XS.. just worried I would look like a circus bear on a XS…. I still wonder till this day. If I ever plan to get an aerolight.. I'm definitely going to look at a XS a little closer.


----------



## Keith A

Keith A said:


> I'd be happy to...just need to snap one for you.


Here you go...


----------



## courmayeur

sorry updated my post - accidentally posted half way through writing. I am thinking more medium / small.


----------



## courmayeur

Thanks Keith. Based on the photo, I'd say I would be definitely looking the medium.


----------



## Keith A

courmayeur said:


> Thanks Keith. Based on the photo, I'd say I would be definitely looking the medium.


I agree, I think a medium would be just right.


----------



## spdntrxi

any Look bike dealers near you ?… I know they make the aerostem in 130.. the newer 695's should come with the aerostem not the older C-stem. I have the C-stem @ 110mm but am using the adjustable part to make it 120mm. 140 .. don't think they make it.

Like you said a medium is comparable to what you already have… find a dealer with a small for you to demo… where you located ?


----------



## courmayeur

Unfortunately, there's no Look dealer in my city; the bike shop that sold them just went out of business.


----------



## OrenPerets

courmayeur said:


> Thanks Oren. That's good information.
> 
> Any chance you could send me a pic so I can get a sense of your set up on the large frame size?











gladly

my saddle is at 73.5Cm and the distance between the tip of the saddle to the handlebar is ~55Cm.

I was not fitted professionally if that matters...
Oren


----------



## OrenPerets

if you are running a 12 degrees / 130mm stem than i believe the large is the better fitting one... you would require a 135 stem in the medium look, while on the large probably a 120mm -17 degrees should fit the bill.
i am running a -10 degrees, 100 mm stem on my large look.

Oren


----------

